# Pain above ankle from running (inner leg)



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2011)

Wondering if this has happened to anyone else and if anyone has any ideas what it is. (yes I'll be heading to the docs soon, never hurts to see if anyone else is in the same boat)

I've been running a lot lately, 4 to 6 times a week. I noticed some moderate discomfort on the inside of my lower  leg about 3 inches above my angle bone.  At first it was both legs but now it's just the right and the discomfort considerably higher.

It goes away when I run. I just did a bft last week and it couldn't feel it at all but if I stop moving for a while it seems to cramp up. When I (start to) walk it's uncomfortable for a bit- feels like it's stretching. Same thing when I wake up in the morning

   If I push in above my ankle (kinda in between front and back leg bones) it's actually painful.  When I stretch my foot to the extreme it feels tight and slightly painful.
I tried not running for a week to see if it would go away but it seemed to have actually made it worse.

Any ideas what that can be?


----------



## medicineman (12 Aug 2011)

Sounds like periostitis or tib posterior syndrome or both.  Check your runners, drop your distance and frequency some and see either a sports med doc or physio or both if your provincial health plan/private insurance/wallet will allow.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2011)

Thank you, I'm on vacation using a POS iPhone that message too me 40 minutes to post start to finish

The first thing you mentioned sounds pretty bang on (looked it up a bit). Big time tenderness in the muscle tissue between the bones.  It's weird when people complained about shin splints when marching or running it was always painful during the exercise.   Mines bugging me when I'm at rest. Rucking and running seems to help it. I figured it's a sign that I should be doing MORE.   But I'll take your advice for sure. Sadly for me my class b is done so Its not on the army's dime anymore. Wonder if OHIP covers this stuff


----------



## medicineman (12 Aug 2011)

Can't remember what OHIP overs these days - they make you pay more for fewer services it seems now.  I had something similar a number of years ago and stopped making fun of people with shin splints afterwards - worst pain I've ever had in my life, and I've broken things.  Hope it settles.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Nov 2011)

Update.

I went to the local hospital and they said there was nothing they could do that I need to go to a sports injury type person but they didn't give me any sort of referral.

The pain has mostly went away, there is still a little discomfort but maybe a 1 or 2 out of 10 pain wise. 

What I HAVE noticed is that when i am running now it feels like my right foot starts to turn inwards. Like the toes start pointing inwards and it's throwing my running off.
Does anyone have any recommendations I can initiate on my own (like stretches or something)? How can i stop my foot from turning inwards.

I'm looking at getting it checked by medical staff but thats another matter.

Thanks


----------



## ObserverUK (11 Nov 2011)

Are you flatt footed?

You might benefit from arch support using insoles or customised track shoes with better insole support.

I used to run 6 days a week, 5 miles a day and I found it was the frequency of the running caused the problem not the running.  These days I ride a spinner bike to high speed/resistance and on my feet for an hour a day 6 days a week to maintain my cardio.  For strength work I use weights.  I miss running but I prefer to be able to maintain the frequency and running was causing too many trivial but irritating injuries and threatening to disrupt my frequency.


----------



## opcougar (22 Nov 2011)

Sounds like the OP overpronates /pronates. I am a runner too, been doing it for 20 odd years starting with track and field and then went into marathons

I am flat footed and my right foot roll inwards which caused me groin , glute and lower back pains.

Orthodics have been helping lately. Get a referal for a sports doctor and get a GAIT analysis done. You need stability shoes with thickness on the inside foot area. You just can't wear any shoe if you are having this problem and avoid sports shops unless you know what kind of shoe you need


----------



## Jimmy_D (23 Nov 2011)

With that, i had the same problem and got perscribed orthotics, and I do not have the option of which running shoes i like anymore. I have to stick to either new balance or sacony's and it has to be the *Blue section of shoes* to have the right support to help with that.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (28 Nov 2011)

Shin splints. 

Lots of ice after you exercise. They will go away in time, but take it easy on them.

Mac


----------



## DogFighting101 (29 Nov 2011)

RUNRMAC13 said:
			
		

> Shin splints.
> 
> Lots of ice after you exercise. They will go away in time, but take it easy on them.
> 
> Mac



Ahh the shin splints, It took 3 months of running at least 1 mile everyday before my shins stopped hurting, I even had crazy lumps popping up after my running sessions.


----------



## SentryMAn (7 Dec 2011)

Check your shoes.
Don't think the cheapy ones will do you fine.  They won't.

Go and get fitted for a pair by a trained person at a running shop, avoid the box chain stores.  Runningroom and similar spots in your area are a god send when it comes to fitting shoes.

NEVER increase your mileage more then 10% any given week of training, and work up to longer distances.  Make sure to stretch out well after your run.  ALSO don't just stretch the area that's bothering you, remember that your body is all connected so although your inner shin may hurt, it could be a tightness in your hip that is causing the pain(IT band tight pulls all your other ligaments out of wack in your legs).

I had a bad knee injury that had me doing one legged squats(only body weight) to strengthen my inner/outer knee to align everything.

basically it looks like you are walking up and down stairs(motion) and you concentrate on the tracking of the knee and how it needs to stay.

If you need any additional advice feel free to private message me, Like other posters here I've been a runner for a number of years and have come back from a few nasty injuries.


----------

